#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  English Guru ( English Learning Video Package)

## lccltt01

[img]http://img256.images****.us/img256/987/51939656.jpg[/img]


English Guru ( English Learning Video Package) | 800MB
Genre: eLearning

English Guru , TELESHOPPING takes immense pride in introducing to you tele shopping experience for educational resources. English guru is a highly successful mission, compiled by the experts i the field of English language putting years of hardwork and research to improve your learning experience. English Guru package contains This Get, Set and Go series provides you with valuable practical lessons including
vocabulary, grammar, sentence enunciation and writing skills.

These audio-visual aids will prove to be a great help to sharpen your spoken English skills. The first hand experience of multimedia support along with the theoretical material expedites your learning experience of English. This dictionary is specially assembled for English Guru students' benefit. Apart from its conventional use, this clubbed together with Practice book will help you enrich your vocabulary. You also get this comprehensive exercise book to polish your recently acquired language skills.
To hone on your personality traits refer to this well crafted section of your English learning course containing various tips, guidelines and solutions from a versatile collection of subjects. A colourfull big size TENSE CHART with this english guru package to learn basic rules of english language.



```

http://www.*********.com/file/KzR46Qh
http://www.*********.com/file/XSf4HBv
http://www.*********.com/file/RvaYrGc
http://www.*********.com/file/7HMyQRk
http://www.*********.com/file/6PP4uxA
```


See More: English Guru ( English Learning Video Package)

----------


## shaily

these links are not correct please upload again

----------


## lviv

pls upload again.

----------


## mvr.rana

Please provide proper link

----------


## suryatej001

fill these dashes with ---------.
then this links will work

----------


## hailyjohn

English Guru , TELESHOPPING takes immense pride in introducing to you tele shopping experience for educational resources. English guru is a highly successful mission, compiled by the experts i the field of English language putting years of hardwork and research to improve your learning experience. English Guru package contains This Get, Set and Go series provides you with valuable practical lessons including

----------


## mvr.rana

What to fill for '---------'?
Please help me!!!

----------


## mkumar176

thank you verymuch keep the work going on

----------


## mvr.rana

What to fill for '---------'?
Please help me!!!

----------


## suryatej001

FILL THE DOTS WITH      " f....i...l....e.......s....e.....r.......v.......e  ................"
remove the dots from quoted text and file the dashes with above quoted word

----------


## suryatej001

i dont know why that word turns into dashes..that links are working

----------


## vikaschaurasia

i dont know why that word turns into dashes..that links are working 


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

